# Fortune Cookie Completion??



## Ashariel (May 28, 2018)

I was wondering how close are u on the clothing and Tommy's and Timmys cookies to being done or are you not trying to complete it??? I'm almost done

Tommy's--- Done!!!
Timmy's --- Bus 
Clothing--- pharaoh's dress... King Tuts mask.. red polka dotted beret... Wrestling mask.... knights helmet...

I'm hoping this turns into a lucky thread!!


----------



## AndroGhostX (May 28, 2018)

Clothing - Missing 8
Furniture - Missing 20

Sending luck your way! ^.^ You are pretty lucky anyway! Good luck~


----------



## Ashariel (May 29, 2018)

Ashariel said:


> I was wondering how close are u on the clothing and Tommy's and Timmys cookies to being done or are you not trying to complete it??? I'm almost done
> 
> Tommy's--- Done!!!
> Timmy's --- Bus
> ...



I got pharaoh's dress...it's the most common one I needed but it's one of the ones I wanted the most..yay 1 closer


----------

